# Happy Birthday Big Daddy Viking



## larry maddock (Mar 3, 2007)

GOOD ON YA  MATE

HOWS THE GROUND HOGS IN YOUR AREA????


----------



## ultramag (Mar 3, 2007)

Happy B-day Big Daddy!


----------



## meowey (Mar 3, 2007)

Many happy returns of the day!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday......


----------



## lovetosmoke (Mar 3, 2007)

Hope you have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 3, 2007)

Hope you have a great day


----------



## monty (Mar 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday, BDV!

Many happy returns!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 4, 2007)

Hapy Birthday to you ....


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Mar 4, 2007)

A Big Happy B-day To U Big Daddy !! 
    Charlie


----------



## vulcan75001 (Mar 4, 2007)

Big Daddy..

Happy Birthday...Hope ya had a good day....


----------



## billclarkson (Mar 4, 2007)

As usual i am a day late but guess it is better than not getting to it at all.  May you have many more years of smoking under your belt.

Bill


----------

